# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  آخبار فوز منتخبنا وتأهله فى المواقع العالمية

## البركان الهادئ

* الجزيرة الرياضية
http://www.aljazeerasport.net/news/f...101888403.html

موقع الفيفا
http://ar.fifa.com/worldfootball/new...d=1576664.html
موقع الإتحاد الافريقى
http://ar.cafonline.com/competition/african-cup-of-nations_2012/news/12917-1575160415871608158315751606-1578158116021602-15781571160716041575-1578157515851610158216101575-1604158515761593-1575160416061607157515741610.html 
 التأمل نت
http://www.tamol.net/vb/showthread.php? &p=395449#post395449
منتديات الكورة السودانية 
http://www.koorasudan.com
http://www.assdae.com/10323-%D8%A3%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%81-%D9%85%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%88-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%83%D9%8A%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%81%D  8%A7%D8%B3%D9%88.html#.TyhIAXooJg9
الوكالة الليبية للأخبار 
http://libyanagency.com/?p=2134
 صوت الكورة المصرى
http://www.goalfmradio.com/News/Details/51835 
eurosport
http://eurosport.anayou.com/football/african-cup-of-nations-1/2012/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%83%D9%8A%D9%86
%D8%A7-%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%88_mtc492843/ar-live.shtm
l 
الإقتصادية الإلكترونية 
http://www.aleqt.com/2012/01/30/article_621518.html
 raykcool  
http://raykcool.blogspot.com/2012/01...post_4218.html 
الإهرام سبورت 
http://sport.ahram.org.eg/News/13638...%86%D8%A9.aspx 
*

----------


## najma

*تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------

